# who has used an ariens?



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

has anybody used them? i am interested in buying one. Is snapper better than ariens or the other way around?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Ariens makes a pretty good lawnmower, but I personally like Snapper better just because it's a simpler design that's a little easier to work on.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

roperdude said to shut the f up.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Why? is he to chicken to say it to me?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> has anybody used them? i am interested in buying one. Is snapper better than ariens or the other way around?


ariens are ok , ilike snapper cause its easier for me to get parts for , but the ariens are good


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what's up with roper anyway scott. sounds like he's pissed or something.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Ariens in my opinion are one of the better machines out there. The older ones can be bought for a resonable price and they work excellent. And since you guys do lots of rebuilds, this would be a snap for you to take care of.
It's my machine of choice.

snoman


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bbnissan said:


> Why? is he to chicken to say it to me?


no my computer was just broken last night :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> what's up with roper anyway scott. sounds like he's pissed or something.


lol :dude:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I want an ariens because they are easier to convert than a snapper. They both have the same disc drive and are easy to maintain. I am going to a dealer tomorrow to see if an ariens is what I want.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

pick one already ok snapper or ariens. hell get both.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

yes indeed!  when I can afford and need two mowers. :lol:


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I've got a Murray I will sell you :thumbsup: The motor has only been blown once


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol it is a good mower


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

ariens. better than snapper.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no ariens not better then snapper. simpler yes. pricier yes. good warranty yes. as good as snapper's warranty yes.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ariens are a little cheaper than a snapper. They are one of the only companies that is still family operated with morals and honesty. Snapper has gone down hill with all this buying out crap. The ariens is very easy to convert unlike the snapper. It comes with a 3 in 1 blade. I'm getting one!!!!!!!! Yeah!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

aw well do it then. but still there is other alternative's that are cheaper.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ya, ya dont need a 800 dollar mmower to get use out of it, my craftsman cost me 289 and came with the quantum i/c and i havent had any problems in 3 years


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mine was 300 something 22 inch 2 in 1 mulcher mower from sears, with the extra 3 year fix it or replace it warranty and a 6.0 quantum mxe i've not even had a problem yet. first pull starting. cut even and good.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hell you could get a cheaper one with a briggs that mulches, bags and cuts evenly for less then 300 and it would last you a long time. check out sears for other options. buying expensive can still break down on you


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

like this:
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137887000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag

or this:
http://www.murray.com/www/store/product.asp?mscssid=CHK0W7F879NH9NQCXDMFG1A33LMWA6S0&pfid=218950X92A&CYear=True

they will work just as good as an ariens, snapper, or toro proline which you said was yours in this thread on gardenweb:
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/lmower/msg1022471629214.html?13

"MY proline"


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for bringing up that OLD stupid gardenweb thread :thumbsup:


----------

